# Elliot, der Drache: Exklusiver Clip zum nächsten Disney-Abenteuer



## Launethil (22. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Elliot, der Drache: Exklusiver Clip zum nächsten Disney-Abenteuer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Elliot, der Drache: Exklusiver Clip zum nächsten Disney-Abenteuer


----------



## stevem (22. Juli 2016)

haha wie nice, Elliot war als Kind einer meiner lieblings Filme ;D


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2016)

Hui das sind ja fast 30 Jahre seit dem Original ^^

Bin mal gespannt ob die im neuen Film auch soviel singen wie im alten Film


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juli 2016)

Seufz, bin zu alt für sowas. Finde CGI "Monster" passen nicht so in Realaufnahmen, wenn sie nicht absolut realistisch aussehen. Irgendwie sieht der fette Elliot ziemlich lächerlich aus.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hui das sind ja fast 30 Jahre seit dem Original ^^
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob die im neuen Film auch soviel singen wie im alten Film



30? Eher 40 - "Elliot das Schmunzelmonster" lief afaik im gleichen Jahr wie "Krieg der Sterne" (Episode IV) 

War als Kind allerdings einer meiner Lieblingsfilme, ich habe den bestimmt ein dutzend Mal gesehen.

Ich habe so meine Zweifel, dass dieser neue Teil auch nur ansatzweise an den Charme des Originals heranreicht.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2016)

40 Jahre sogar - verdammt ist das lange her

Der Film wird schon erfolgreich sein Kinderfilm Reboots haben es einfach als ein Reboot von einem 80er Jahre Film


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2016)

Empfand schon das Original als einer der schwächeren Real-Trick-Mix-Disneys.   

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tammy25 (22. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe so meine Zweifel, dass dieser neue Teil auch nur ansatzweise an den Charme des Originals heranreicht.



Ich fand das Original damals toll. Aber das besondere an dem Film war Elliot im Zeichentrickstil. Der neue CGI Drache kann mich nicht überzeugen, der Charm fehlt schon beim ersten hinblicken. Und es ist halt wieder was aufgewärmtes, woran sich Disney wieder eine goldene Nase verdienen will, anstatt mal neues zu ersinnen.


----------

